# Solved: Java error 1723 after updating



## sensitive^ (Dec 22, 2004)

I'm having java error after updating. I have Windows 98 SE. IE6 and Firefox 2.


----------



## SDFOX 7 (Apr 29, 2007)

You are probably trying to install a version of Java that is designed for 2000/XP/Vista.

Example: Java 5.0 for Windows 2000/XP is not the same as Java 5.0 for 98/ME.

Here is the version you need: Java Downloads for Windows 98 and Windows ME


I recommend you download the offline installer. It is larger but more likely to install without issues.


----------



## sensitive^ (Dec 22, 2004)

The reason I'm trying to upgrade is when I go on you tube I get an error stating: Hello, you seem to have JavaScript turned off. Please enable it to see search results properly. I'm using Firefox 2. I have java and javascript enable check and still get that error.


----------



## sensitive^ (Dec 22, 2004)

On google video I don't get that message like: Hello, you seem to have JavaScript turned off. Please enable it to see search results properly. Just on youtube I get that message.


----------

